# Finally Got a new boat planning a trip late next week



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

After two years of searching I finally pulled the trigger and purchased a 31 Rampage express...Ready to go.....Survived the Survey and sea trials and all fueled up.....Any reports on Swords, Tuna etc..recently moved back to Pensacola after several years in Texas and Caribbean.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome battle wagon! Bend a pole and let us know how she handled.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking boat Alex! There aren't a ton of reports right now because the weather hasn't really allowed many reports to be made 

That will change for sure after this weekend


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats Alex! I have always liked the lines and looks of Rampage.

Robert


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new acquisition, nice setup, just curious, is this Jeff's boat, Gump on here ? All the best regardless and go catch them:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words....The boat was owned by a partnership and I do believe Jeff (Currently overseas?) was one....


----------

